# Neues BMX gesucht



## dholomino (19. Juni 2008)

Hi leute wollt mir nen Bmx kaufen, fahr sonst dirt und wollt halt mal streeten. 
Habe schon nachgelesen, welche Bikes empfehlenswert sind. Wethepeople addict, Stolen heist, eastern element. jetzt hat mein örtlicher Händler nen KHE Triple Threat LT im Laden hängen. gefällt mir recht gut, was sagt ihr dazu? Frage, was ist Unterschied zwischen SB und BB Kurbel/Lager? 
zu welchem der Räder würdet ihr mir raten? eigent. woll ich nicht mehr als 400 ausgeben, könnt auc noch andere Bikes in die Runde werfen, bin gespannt auf eure Meinung


----------



## Hertener (19. Juni 2008)

SB = Versiegelte Lager
BB = Lose Lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dholomino (19. Juni 2008)

danke schon mal also ist sb das bessere oder? was sagt ihr zum khe bike?


----------



## RISE (19. Juni 2008)

SB ist das bessere.

PS: Hab mal die Überschrift korrigiert.


----------



## scott yz0 (19. Juni 2008)

naja da wär ich lieber für wtp, eastern oder stolen... sb is zumindest beim innenlager die einzige wahl.. bb is da mist.. bei naben und vor allem bei pedalen tuns a bb lager


----------



## gmozi (19. Juni 2008)

scott yz0 schrieb:


> naja da wär ich lieber für wtp, eastern oder stolen... sb is zumindest beim innenlager die einzige wahl.. bb is da mist.. bei naben und vor allem bei pedalen tuns a bb lager



Dann erklär mir mal bitte die Logik dahinter? Warum sollten Loose Ball Lager bei Kurbeln Unsinn sein, aber bei Naben nicht?

Was davon dreht sich wohl mehr und wird demnach auch mehr belastet?
Richtig, die Naben!! Also wenn, dann sollte man bei den NABEN auf Sealed Bearings achten.

Ich bin mir sicher irgend nen schlauer Typ postet nun was von wegen Gewicht usw ..... omfg


----------



## Hertener (20. Juni 2008)

imho sind loose ball bearings am Vorderrad noch o.k. - an allen anderen Stellen sollten es dann aber schon sealed bearings sein.
Davon mal abgesehen laufen sealed bearings einfach runder als die mit Konus und Kontermutter einzustellenden BBs.


----------



## gmozi (20. Juni 2008)

Natürlich sind gute gedichtete Lager immer? die bessere Wahl. Ob diese nun wirklich runder laufen, möchte ich nicht beurteilen. Da würde ich eher mal im SSP oder im Classic Forum fragen ;-)

Ich fahr ja selber am VR eine konusgelagerte Nabe, wollte aber auch nur kurz auf die irgendwie falsche Aussage von "scott yz0" eingehen. Denn rein aus technischer Sicht sind "schlechte" Lager an der Kurbel noch am ehesten ok.


----------



## dholomino (20. Juni 2008)

ok das mit den Lagern hab ich gecheckt  aber was ist jetzt mit dem Bike???
hier im Bikemarkt gibts auch nen WTP Thrillseeker gebraucht für 300 das würde ich dann auch noch in Erwägung ziehen, also was sagt ihr zu den Bikes: 
1. WTP Addict (neu)                     480
2. Stolen Heist (neu)                    430
3. Eastern Element (neu)               420
4. KHE Triple Threat LT (neu)         399
5. Wezhepeople Thrillseeker (gebr.) 300


----------



## gmozi (20. Juni 2008)

Dann lieber das Eastern Element fÃ¼r 420 â¬ Da hast Du eine vernÃ¼nftige Basis!

Das Thrillseeker aus dem Bikemarkt ist schon lockere 4 Jahre alt und auch technisch dem "Element" weit unterlegen. Ausserdem hast Du beim Neukauf auch noch Garantie ;-)


----------



## bikeron (20. Juni 2008)

hi
ich hÃ¤tte da auch noch ne alternative fÃ¼r nicht soviel geld...und zwar das Icon moto von MIRRA.CO fÃ¼r 359,-â¬. hat halt ne BB cassette, keine sb dafÃ¼r aber full cromo rahmen lenker und gabel und ist auch ein dirt bike, was du ja haben wolltest. mit 12.4 kilo ist das auch nicht Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãig schwer (fÃ¼r den preis).

ansonsten fahr ich selber das addict von wtp(mittlerweile mit einigen Ã¤nderungen) und kann das nur empfehlen. ich hatte mit dem fahrrad noch keine probleme^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

